
Discovery of ancient eruptions indicates the Yellowstone hotspot may be waning - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200603132516.htm
======
genjipress
"...waning"

~~~
danaris
I've seen multiple reports recently that clearly state that in the best
professional opinion of the geologists who study Yellowstone, there is no
realistic danger of it erupting in the foreseeable future.

The USGS has [0] a very brief but clear and informative FAQ on this topic.
Most notable in that: "The rhyolite magma chamber beneath Yellowstone is only
5-15% molten (the rest is solidified but still hot), so it is unclear if there
is even enough magma beneath the caldera to feed an eruption."

So yes, it _is_ waning.

[0] [https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/yellowstone-overdue-eruption-
when-...](https://www.usgs.gov/faqs/yellowstone-overdue-eruption-when-will-
yellowstone-erupt)

~~~
albntomat0
The parent comment was made when the initial title had "waning" cut off, due
to length.

~~~
danaris
Ah! How silly!

Then I apologize; by the time I came by, the title was complete, and the
comment sounded exactly like someone who expects Yellowstone is ready to erupt
tomorrow.

------
albntomat0
Maybe modify the title to something like "Discovery of ancient eruptions
indicates the Yellowstone hotspot may be waning", so the whole thing fits?

------
Shivetya
You can check out what is traced at
[https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/index.html](https://volcanoes.usgs.gov/index.html)

each volcano has its own page and tracking for seismic and other activity.
usually green have very little to no updates on their page.

